# Need advice, quick.



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I have the opportunity to buy a beautiful LH pup from a nice breeder. Going from 2 to 3 is a big step. I met a related pup from the same breeder and he had a one in a million personality. What things do I need to consider in making this decision? I wanted this pup before, but passed due to the upcoming huge dental bill for Piper. She became available again (for reasons that I won't go into, but they make me respect the breeder) and I'm thinking of getting her. Thanks for all thoughts!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

for me personally, I loved going from 2 dogs to 3 dogs and even better, loved going from 3 dogs to 4 dogs. My dogs are all very good natured dogs and I think they think the more the merrier . lol. 
but, I would think, it depends on the dogs. How old are the dogs you have now, and do they like other dogs ? How old is the new dog? 

I think you should go for it !!!! 
how far away does the breeder live ? and would they let you take the dog on a trial basis to see how it got along with your dogs. maybe most breeders wouldn't do that but it wouldn't hurt to ask ... 

we definitely need some pics ...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I say go for it! As long as you think your current two will adjust over time. We just went from two to three back in August and I am so happy we did! I stressed over it something fierce before Finley actually came home but after a few days everything was so fantastic.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She's 14 weeks. I've had my eye on her for over a month. She held her a little longer since she's tiny. Then the first 2 people who were going to buy her backed out.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well you know what I'm gonna say! Yes!!! The breeder sounds amazing and you seem really excited about the potential pup. You e done a great job rehabilitating Piper and you're already a great chi mom. I went from 2-3 and 3-4 very smoothly. You will love having three. Three was very manageable for me, it was just that it was an odd number and made me want 4 lol.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The only downside to three is walking them all on lead at the same time, you have to have two on one side. Not a biggy, but more complicated than having one in each hand. 
We had three for a couple of years, and it isn't much different to having two.
You can carry three at the same time, which was much easier than now we have five and I have to make two trips when putting them in the car etc.
The main advantage is you can take one out, and the other two keep each other company at home.
Practical stuff aside, go with your gut. If you feel this puppy should be part of your family then you should get her.
I have no urge whatsoever now to add any more dogs, five (even though it's an odd number) is definitely my limit.
One of the reasons we added the last two was because the first three were all rehomes. It was nice to have totally unspoilt puppies that we could bring up exactly as we wanted. No hang ups or issues, just clean slates. It is totally different than having to undo all the mistakes that someone else has made.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, I was just on the phone with the breeder for well over an hour, talking about all things Chihuahua and about this pup. I will decide tomorrow. (DH & I have a rule about sleeping on any purchase over $500.) lol


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Ha - that rule would never help me, once I've decided I have to have something, it never leaves my brain!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

When I bought Nuggie from a pet shop (years ago, before knew about puppymills) I left her there overnight. Came back and she was still there!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> The main advantage is you can take one out, and the other two keep each other company at home.


This was the best part of going from 2 to 3 for us! I feel like I spend a lot more one on one time with the dogs now that I don't feel bad leaving two at home. Even when I just go outside to do some training with one, the other two hang out with each other instead of staring at me through the glass door.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I really agree with much of what Wicked Pixie has said. I went from to two to three to four to five (mainly because my last two were for show). Each acclimated very well as another was added. I think if your pups are well behaved and accept other dogs you will be fine. Tiny things (like feeding time takes more food and longer, bathing five takes longer than two) are sometimes felt. It's also hard to walk all at the same time and take them out together on errands. However, I've enjoyed the personality that each brings. As others come in I see more interaction and fun/playing among the back. Lady was my first chi and she never really played at all until the others came along. I almost feel like if she was solo her whole life she would have missed out.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Omg I vote yes! I I only have two but only because I can't hqve more than two in our apartment. Trust me, my plan is to eventually buy a home so I can have more.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I did it! I have sent the deposit. I only have pics on my FB and can't seem to get them into Photobucket. We may have her as soon as Sat.!


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats! How exciting!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

zellko said:


> I did it! I have sent the deposit. I only have pics on my FB and can't seem to get them into Photobucket. We may have her as soon as Sat.!


yay !!! congrats ccasion7: what color is she ? is she smooth coat or long coat ? I cant wait to see some pics. wow, you must be so excited


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She is14 weeks, LC, brown and white, 1 lb. 6 oz. Will be picking her up this Sat.. It all happened so fast, I haven't had a chance to get excited. She's used to an Iris pen and is learning to use pee pads, so I won't have to get up in the night.  Anticipating she will be around the same size as Piper although they are built very differently. I hope I have everything ready I need. I don't have a crate for her, I'm hoping she'll sleep with Mickey or Piper and she hasn't been crated, just in the Iris. This will be my first puppy.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

So exciting! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

You made the right decision! I bred my chi's for a lot of years and I can tell you that raising one from a puppy is a hoot. I love working with my rescues and solving their problems but of all the puppies I've raised over almost 50 years of breeding dogs the chi's were the most fun. Can't wait to see pic's.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So exciting, I can't wait for pics! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Yayyyyy so excited for you!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Her name is Teenie. I'm going to get to know her before we decide whether to keep it or give her a new name.


----------

